# Trailer repair



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Now is the time to get that trailer ready for the season no line no wait 850-602-1434 mention you seen this on the Pff and get 10% discount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

What business is this?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> What business is this?




It’s kris with Livingston marine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Soon as our boat gets back home I'll be calling you for a guesstimate on some trailer work.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

floater1 said:


> It’s kris with Livingston marine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, I have a 4 x 8 utility that I need re-done, wood replacment and paint type of project.
Not a boat trailer rebuild


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bring it by Monday I’ll give you a quote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well got two be finished Monday with both one torsion axels new belly boards and bunk carpet. Second a complete rebuild from a pontoon boat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Finished both yesterday here are some finished pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nows the time I can come by and give a quote or I can come check one over for you. Thanks kris 850-602-1434


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

All caught up got any trailers needing repaired or rebuilt now is the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Warm weather is upon us nows the time to get that trailer ready for the season give me a call 850-602-1434. Thanks kris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Check those trailers guy don’t wanna be like this guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

He was able to make it out same day that I called and got mine looking good fast. Thanks Kris.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

No problem got any problems let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bump check your trailer before boating season is upon us or it could be a bad day like this customer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Been one hell of a busy day tore down two trailers yesterday and put two back together today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

fellow forum members check you trailers here is another one lack of grease got this guy after just buying boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Let’s get that trailer right before the season start and your stuck in the drive way or onside the road with a broken down boat trailer My prices are very reasonable and usually have a 2 day turn around give me a call 850-602-143four thanks kris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Season getting closer let’s get that trailer ready for the season



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminole73 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is your turnaround time for trailer repair typically? My trailer has bunk carpet ripped and needs replacement. Trailer may also require additional work (springs, hubs). TIA


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

seminole73 said:


> What is your turnaround time for trailer repair typically? My trailer has bunk carpet ripped and needs replacement. Trailer may also require additional work (springs, hubs). TIA




Usually 3-4 days you can give me a call at 850-602-1434 thanks kris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Seminole 73 nice meeting you glad to get that trailer repaired for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminole73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to meet you too. Thanks for taking care of the trailer repairs for me. Trailer looks great and quick turnaround.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just finished another complete rebuild this one was in bad shape don’t know how this thing hadn’t left him on side of road


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Kris, can you do them with the boats there or do we need to drop them in the water while work is done? I need a new tongue bar and carpet work at a minimum. Probably lots more.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I can do most with boat on trailer but if have to I take boat down to managing mill launch and tie up at harbor view while I do any work the trailer needs with boat off of it


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

No wait on trailer repair


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Absolutely no wait


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Things are slowing down now is the time to get that trailer repaired don’t be the guy who waits till April to get it done


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Now is the time to get that trailer back up to par for the upcoming season


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Season is right around the corner don’t wait now is the time to get that trailer ready for the season you can bring to me or I can come to you thanks kris


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Come to me, that would be easy on me


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

What you need done tom


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

floater1 said:


> Now is the time to get that trailer ready for the season no line no wait 850-602-1434 mention you seen this on the Pff and get 10% discount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Kris. I sent a message to you regarding trailer and boat work.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Kris fixed my trailer. Great work. Highly recommend!! PM me of you have questions.


----------

